# Waiting for my 226 in two-tone



## Megalomegalodon (Jan 10, 2011)

Filled out my DROS forms and now have to wait until Sunday at 12:47pm to pick up my P226 Two-Tone .40 from the dealer. Can't wait to start putting her through her paces.


----------



## Megalomegalodon (Jan 10, 2011)

*WOW...no replies*

I was looking for suggestion on an all in one cleaner like CLP. Oh yes, I picked up my 226 yesterday and put 70 through her. Love it.


----------



## s1gs4u3r (Dec 29, 2010)

congrats! Do you have any pics


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Try Tetra gun products.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.

Show some pictures.

We like pictures.

My Sig P226










It's a used Swiss Police 9mm trade in - I bought for $300

I cut front cocking serrations into the slide - had it 2 toned and added aluminum grips .

Total cost - < $500

Love this gun, and it's history.

:smt1099


----------

